# Katie’s not well (possible autoimmune)



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

So my little doggie isn’t well , 

Now a bit of a backstory , she had 2 puppies about 2 years ago , we kept the smallest one and she passed away approx a month ago to pancreatitis , sepsis , acute infection , we were heartbroken but at least we still had one ,

Took Katie to get her shots , approx 2 weeks later we had to take her back to get the second part of the vaccination but she has been sick since , 

Took her to the vet on a Monday , got tablets and a steroid injection and she seemed fine until Friday night , she was groaning in pain and a high temp , off to the emergency vet kept in over the weekend on iv and antibiotic and blood test and ultrasound , suspected pancreatitis sent home Monday with a diet of low fat nuts and chicken and antibiotics , all going well again until last Friday night temperature back up and shaking ,

Took her to the vet Saturday morning who gave me painkillers these worked for Saturday but Sunday she was back shaking went to emergency vet last night and he gave her a steroid injection , perfect last night , another ultrasound today to rule out a shadow that was seen before it’s no longer there thank god

Took bloods today and they are being sent off to another lab for testing ,

They are putting it down as a FUO fever of unknown origin , and if blood tests come back ok they are talking of referral for more testing or a course of steroids we are at our wits end ,

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this ? 

Everything seems normal except the temperature keeps spiking , my mother thinks it could be grief I’d love to hear of any experiences you might have 

She is flying since she got the steroids but my vet seems to not like using them


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so sorry Katie isn’t well.
I would suggest the vet do a Spec CPL test if the pancreatitis test comes back normal. It is much more sensitive in dx pancreatitis.
I have one who has IBD/chronic pancreatitis. Her symptoms were the same, shaking and fever. This was her only symptoms at the beginning. She went over a year of not being correctly diagnosed.
I will say this, prednisone is so much harder for our small breed to tolerate. It almost killed my girl. She deteriorated much quicker on prednisone than the disease itself.
There is a drug called budesonide. It’s a steroid that’s works strictly in the gut, so much better tolerated and a whole less side effects. I would suggest that if it’s iBD or pancreatitis related, I would ask about this vs. prednisone.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks for that advice I’ll run it by the vet when I’m talking to her tomoro , she seems to think it’s not pancreatitis anymore as the antibiotics didn’t cure it she was on 2 for a week , baytril & cephacare and the fever was still there with those , the shaking was severe and the vet put this down to the temperature being up 

We are going to try and avoid the steroids if at all possible


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Antibiotics is not typically giving for pancreatitis. It’s low diet, budesonide and pain meds, IV fluids.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m sorry your baby is sick! Many of our little ones have reactions to vaccines. To reduce the risk of reaction, best thing is no more than one shot at a time and at least three weeks between shots. You can research how to do a vaccine detox and see if that helps.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy was diagnosed as having Pancreatitis a few years ago. She had to be put on the lowest fat and protein diet which fortunately did help her. I was so sorry to read your post and hope that your little Katie starts to feel better and will be sending thoughts and prayers your way for all concerned. Please keep us posted when you get the chance to do so.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

I’ll keep ye posted once we get bloods back , can someone who might know tell me the effects of prednisone , they are treating her with this to stop the fever until we get bloods back this evening ,

I have a feeling the bloods will come back normal and it’s either taking her for a referral for further testing or a course of steroids I honestly don’t know what to do , 

Could the FUO be from grief of losing the other dog ?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Maggie was diagnosed with Addison's Disease about four years ago. Her symptoms were refusing to eat, shaking, lethargic, weakness in back end. She did not have a fever. Addison's would be suspected through bloodwork results if the sodium levels are low and the potassium levels are high. If suspected, an ACTH test can be administered which will give a definite diagnossis if it's Addison's. Only problem in your case is if the dog has been taking Prednisone, the results can be skewed. It's probably not Addison's, but important to rule out because it can be a killer if not diagnosed. Symptoms often are brought on by stress.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> I’ll keep ye posted once we get bloods back , can someone who might know tell me the effects of prednisone , they are treating her with this to stop the fever until we get bloods back this evening ?


Prednisone side effects

Increased thirst
Frequent urination
Increased appetite
Slower wound healing or infection due to suppressed immune system
Vomiting
Diarrhea
Aggression or behavioral changes
Lethargy

My girl got all of the above. She was so weak, I had to carry and hold her to potty. Her weight plummeted and she was wasting away, her mange exploded.
My vet and ER insisted I euthanize her.
Once I brought her to a new specialist who understood small breeds, all treatment was replaced and she turned around for the good.
It’s important you find the the right doctor before you waste tens of thousands of $$$ like I did and the dog spirals downhill and goes undiagnosed.
Vaccinations can certainly bring on many auto immune disease. It did in one of my girls.
Pat brought something to my attention. I remember them testing my girl for Cushings, due to high fever/shaking. It’s the opposite of Addisons. That might be something you mention as well and I still wldnt rule out pancreatitis. The treatment your dog is on would not be the treatment used to dx pancreatitis, nor would it help the condition.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> Prednisone side effects
> 
> Increased thirst
> Frequent urination
> ...


:goodpost::thmbup:
Joanne, 
It is so good to have you and all your wisdom/help back! I sure have missed your posts the past couple months! :happy:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone , so far i haven’t seen any signs of side effects with her , she is eating well pooping ( although there is some blood in poop ) not lethargic and moving about fine , it was approx 2.30 yesterday when she got the prednisone would the effects have worn off by now ? 

Still no words on blood 

But her temperature I have checked 3 times today and it was 38.1 / 38.3 / 38.1 so it seems to be stable at the moment please god it might stay that way for the rest of today while we try and figure things out 

All in all today ( so far) is a good day


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn’t realize she had blood in poop. Maybe that’s the reason for the antibiotic treatment. Possibly treating for viral or bacterial infection. I’m sure the vet did a fecal (Elisa test) to check parasites and any cyst waiting to be hatched. Very common with bloody stools.
Did you happen to change her diet? Maybe an onset of colitis. That could cause both fever and blood in stools.
.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Abella's Mommy said:


> :goodpost::thmbup:
> Joanne,
> It is so good to have you and all your wisdom/help back! I sure have missed your posts the past couple months! :happy:
> 
> "Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


Awe...thx Paulann💕


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

There’s a lot going on I prob didn’t mention the poop but she had that 2 weeks ago and we got antibiotics for that , 

Then that was the least of our worries when she had the tense tummy and groaning and unsettled this is when she was admitted to the hospital for iv the poop was good at that stage now the blood is back but we are getting flagyl for that to try and clear that up only see blood again today ( she didn’t poop sat /sun ) yesterday’s didn’t look too bad but it wouldn’t be solid but not very runny , we changed her diet to boiled chicken and nuts that were recommended by the vet with a 7 percent fat value, her diet would have been very bad before that , dog food caeser and treats from the table every day so I’m sure it’s a big change for her little tummy 

At this stage it will probably be tomoro before we know bloods , to be honest I’m not sure what blood tests were done I know she got blood tests done when she was in for the IV but that was in house testing whereas these ones are being sent to a lab so hopefully they will be more accurate and extensive


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

One more thing I have noticed today is that she has started humping her teddy bear and her bed 

She has been neutered for approx 1.5 years


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Nuts are very hard to digest, especially with a dog that might have stomach issues. Your better off using boiled chicken and a bit of sweet potato.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> Nuts are very hard to digest, especially with a dog that might have stomach issues. Your better off using boiled chicken and a bit of sweet potato.


I’ll definitely give it a go thank you for your help , by any chance do you know how long prednisone stays in a dogs system ? She still seems fine and I hope the steroid might have worn off by now she got it approx 30 hours ago , 

I’m hoping would the 2 doses of steroids might have rectified whatever problem it was , I know it’s wishful thinking 💭


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> I’ll definitely give it a go thank you for your help , by any chance do you know how long prednisone stays in a dogs system ? She still seems fine and I hope the steroid might have worn off by now she got it approx 30 hours ago ,
> 
> I’m hoping would the 2 doses of steroids might have rectified whatever problem it was , I know it’s wishful thinking 💭


I know for people, it’s 24 hours. Not sure for dogs. 
As far as the two doses, i can’t imagine it doing much. I know for ibd, it is a minimum 21 day protocol to start. My girl will forever be on a low dose budesonide, otherwise she will have a pancreatitis attack. Her chronic pancreatitis is secondary to her IBD.
And again, her symptoms are usually shaking, fever and she will try to gorge on grass. She will either eat or turn anorexic.
The symptoms wax and wane, which is why I suggested not to rule it out, unless a Spec Cpl test was done. Most likely it wasn’t.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

I know it’s unlikely it has solved anything I’m just hoping against all odds maybe just maybe ,

I’m sorry to here about your little one , does she have it long ? I’m sure she is getting the best of care with you , you are very knowledgeable 

Thanks again for the informative post , all this is very new to me Katie was never sick before this , and it all seemed to happen after her daughter died and a couple of weeks later I went away for a weekend and came back and she was sick , my mum was looking after her like a baby there was nothing she could have done that’s what makes me think it’s stress related , I have often gone away and she stays at home in her own bed and never made a difference but maybe she was thinking we all left her causing too much stress could be a contributing factor 

Everything good so far this evening say a prayer it stays that way !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> I know it’s unlikely it has solved anything I’m just hoping against all odds maybe just maybe ,
> 
> I’m sorry to here about your little one , does she have it long ? I’m sure she is getting the best of care with you , you are very knowledgeable
> 
> ...


Sending positive healing for Katie 💕
As far as how long my girl has been sick, since I got her at 3 months old. She’s 7 now.
My second girl got an auto immune disease(ibd), same as first girl, without the pancreatitis, after her rabies vaccination. She is 5 now. So my knowledge comes from many specialist, living on support forums and tons of research. 
I’m happy to help if I can.
IBS, which is not auto immune but same GI symptoms as you describe, can very well be from stress. Let’s hope for that and not an immune disorder.
Hopefully you get the proper DX, so Katie can be treated properly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Maltesekatie said:


> There’s a lot going on I prob didn’t mention the poop but she had that 2 weeks ago and we got antibiotics for that ,
> 
> Then that was the least of our worries when she had the tense tummy and groaning and unsettled this is when she was admitted to the hospital for iv the poop was good at that stage now the blood is back but we are getting flagyl for that to try and clear that up only see blood again today ( she didn’t poop sat /sun ) yesterday’s didn’t look too bad but it wouldn’t be solid but not very runny , we changed her diet to boiled chicken and nuts that were recommended by the vet with a 7 percent fat value, her diet would have been very bad before that , dog food caeser and treats from the table every day so I’m sure it’s a big change for her little tummy
> 
> At this stage it will probably be tomoro before we know bloods , to be honest I’m not sure what blood tests were done I know she got blood tests done when she was in for the IV but that was in house testing whereas these ones are being sent to a lab so hopefully they will be more accurate and extensive


The blood in her stool can definitely be related to tense tummy and groaning. All of these can be symptoms of various GI problems. Regarding food, when you fed Cesar’s, was it chicken? If so, you might try boiled ground turkey instead of boiled chicken. It turns out that chicken can actually cause GI problems in dogs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no I'm so sorry, I just left a post about your precious little girl on your other thread 
It breaks my heart that she's going through this, I hope you find out what's causing this 
Caesar dog food isn't a high quality food, I hope you consider something different after your vet finds what's going on with your precious baby.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry peeps meant to update yesterday ,

Katie is doing very well still , temperature still under control , blood tests came back everything looks perfect , had another scan today just to make sure everything was still Ok in there and everything still looks good 

The vets where we have got a brilliant service from have done all they can , so the next step if the fever strikes again is referral to a larger hospital where they will do more tests , we are hoping and praying it might have just been a viral thing that has passed by now but the vet has said she has also seen these things being cyclical so we aren’t getting our hopes up yet , she’s bounding around this evening it’s great to see it and gives us hope 

Thanks for all the info I’ll update again Over the weekend as that seems to be the time when the fever strikes !


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Just a quick update all still good here , temperature staying stable since last Monday which is brilliant don’t want to tempt fate to say we are out of the woods yet but things are good at the moment ,

Could that shot of steroid have fixed whatever it was I wonder ?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Wonderful news! Glad to hear Katie is doing better and that her temperature is stable. I know how scary it can be when our little fluffs are sick :smpullhair:. Hoping this good news continues! Thoughts and prayers with you and Katie. :tender:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your encouraging update regarding Katie's medical issues. Sounds as though that she has turned another corner and has been getting better. Please do keep us updated!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am hopeful that this was a virus---or a food allergy. I think you have had good advice so won't add to it. Just want you to know you are in my thoughts & prayers along w/your baby girl. All the best to you & please keep us in the loop!


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Spoke too soon shivering back , temp back up to 38.9 normally around 38.3 

Gave a steroid as all vets are closed over the holiday here so it’s time for a referral to the hospital now to try and get to the bottom of this 

I hate the thoughts of sending her to a hospital for a week tho she will hate it !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> Spoke too soon shivering back , temp back up to 38.9 normally around 38.3
> 
> Gave a steroid as all vets are closed over the holiday here so it’s time for a referral to the hospital now to try and get to the bottom of this
> 
> I hate the thoughts of sending her to a hospital for a week tho she will hate it !


They shouldn’t have to keep her for a week for testing, unless they admit her because she’s doing poorly.
A good IMS will know exactly what to test for during a visit.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Did they check her for tick borne disease.
Other than fever, what are her symptoms?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Once we give her a 5mg tab of prednisone symptoms are gone within 3 hours , temp back to 38.0 this morning going to check again shortly everything else is perfect again running jumping barking eating drinking peeing pooping ! 

The symptoms are basically full body shivering following her quick breathing ( maybe you could call it tremoring ) tummy hardens and temp goes up , she will still take water while this is happening , but she seems very uncomfortable while it’s going on her breathing seems labored too 

Sorry for my stupidity but what’s an IMS ? I didn’t sleep much last night so I’m sure the acronym will come to me once I press send !

The vet said testing will take approx a week and will cost a couple of thousand , or else try a course of steroids that it could fix it too , what would you do ?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Oh and the symptoms occur approx once every 7 days which I can’t figure out the rest of the time she is bouncing around


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

They just did a routine blood test last week sent it off to the lab and everything came back as normal , don’t think there has been any specialist testing done yet that’s the next phase in a vetinery hospital


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> The vet said testing will take approx a week and will cost a couple of thousand , or else try a course of steroids that it could fix it too , what would you do ?


An IMS is Internal medicine specialist. It should not cost several thousand dollars. Texas A&M GI panel is around $800. An IMS wld need to order this and it’s a blood test.
I would do that first. This will tell you whether her issues are G.I., pancreas, kidney or liver related.
I’m still banking on pancreatitis. Your routine testing will not show this and I personally would not go the steroid route becuz your just temporarily masking the problem.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> Maltesekatie said:
> 
> 
> > The vet said testing will take approx a week and will cost a couple of thousand , or else try a course of steroids that it could fix it too , what would you do ?
> ...


Yes that’s what we are thinking about the steroids too , I’m going to speak to the vet tomoro and hopefully then we might get an over the phone consultation with the hospital and they might give us an idea of what’s going on , our vet mentioned a spinal tap at one stage ,

Katie’s diet has been perfect too for the past 3 weeks she hasn’t ate anything to bring on a flare up , I wouldn’t rule anything out at this stage it’s still early days I just hope we can get it sorted so she can be better again 

Just took temp and we are a stable 38.0 the exact same as this morning !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> Yes that’s what we are thinking about the steroids too , I’m going to speak to the vet tomoro and hopefully then we might get an over the phone consultation with the hospital and they might give us an idea of what’s going on , our vet mentioned a spinal tap at one stage ,
> 
> Katie’s diet has been perfect too for the past 3 weeks she hasn’t ate anything to bring on a flare up , I wouldn’t rule anything out at this stage it’s still early days I just hope we can get it sorted so she can be better again
> 
> Just took temp and we are a stable 38.0 the exact same as this morning !


I would also check for Cushings disease. They have similar symptoms with the fever going on.
Personally,I would not waste more time or money with your vet. My vet costed me 12,000 of guessing in one year. Let alone, my dog suffered. She did every test generic, ultra sounds etc. and in one visit to an IMS...she was correctly dx.

An IMS is maybe a bit more per visit, but in the long run, you save thousands.

Again, typical pancreatitis waxes and wanes. Your not always going to see symptoms, they can be fine for weeks, months which is why vets often misdiagnosed this disease.
Gi panel is always the first test an IMS would do when a dog is brought in with clinical signs as Katie. If the G.I. panel is negative, at least you have ruled out so many other conditions, including pancreatitis.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Thank you so much for this , our vet has basically said she can’t do much more for us now hence the referral they would be the best vets in our area , the hospital she is referring us to is the best in the country and she will get us an appointment within days , I’m in Ireland , 

I would be delighted with a correct diagnosis being honest I’m withered from lack of sleep and watching the dog to see if there’s a tremor at least if we know what it is we can start treating it and be heading for recovery / maintenance !

I’ll have a google of cushings next , 

In your opinion would you think it’s an autoimmune? I’m really hoping it isn’t 

We have had no vomiting or diarrhea at any stage of this thank god


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maltesekatie said:


> Thank you so much for this , our vet has basically said she can’t do much more for us now hence the referral they would be the best vets in our area , the hospital she is referring us to is the best in the country and she will get us an appointment within days , I’m in Ireland ,
> 
> I would be delighted with a correct diagnosis being honest I’m withered from lack of sleep and watching the dog to see if there’s a tremor at least if we know what it is we can start treating it and be heading for recovery / maintenance !
> 
> ...


Is it actually tremors or trembling, which could mean pain or high temperature.
Idk if autoimmune. For my girls, it was.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Is it actually tremors or trembling, which could mean pain or high temperature.
Idk if autoimmune. For my girls, it was.[/QUOTE]

I’d call it trembling and her stomach feels tight it has started again tonight so it’s getting more regular , seems to always hit at night for some reason gave another 5mg prednisone hopefully that will keep her settled through the night ,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so sorry Katie is going through this. I have sort of been in your shoes so know the frustration feeling. Joanne knows a lot about IBD & digestive issues. I hope some of her advice helps you. 
Did they check for tick borne diseases?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I am so sorry Katie is going through this. I have sort of been in your shoes so know the frustration feeling. Joanne knows a lot about IBD & digestive issues. I hope some of her advice helps you.
> Did they check for tick borne diseases?


I don’t think they checked for tick borne diseases but we wouldn’t live in a tick infested area and she doesn’t travel outside of home , the vet is giving me a call back with a referral to the vet hospital for further testing once she gets notification of a slot


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers for your girl & the care team!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm so sorry: :crying:
It breaks my heart that your precious Katie is going through this - You must be so frustrated. I hope you are able to get an appointment very soon and that you find out what's going on......You and Katie are in my prayers. :wub:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this with Katie. I haven't commented as I have no idea what is going on. I hope they get to the bottom of this soon. The not knowing is awful.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

So we got our appointment for Thursday morning , so that’s us finished with steroids went to the vet this evening and they gave her an opiate type injection to keep her comfortable tonight and we can get another one tomoro if we need it so to avoid steroids( don’t ask me the name of it , my brain goes to mush when I go in there ) 

He is hopeful of a quick diagnosis once we get to the hospital maybe one night stay he did mention an ACHT test for addisons 

For the moment we are very very comfortable ( drugged up ) sleeping like a baby only 2 more sleeps thank god 

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice it is really very much appreciated I have no doubt we will come out the other side smiling ! Even though it doesn’t feel like it at times we will get there


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm glad they are going to do the ACTH test for Addison's. That test will definitely tell them whether or not she has it. That's probably why they have stopped the Prednisone. The test will not be accurate if the dog has Prednisone in their system. Addison's Disease is often confused with other diseases such as IBD or kidney disease. If it goes undiagnosed it can be a killer - I found that out the hard way and almost lost Maggie to it. I wish you much luck on Thursday and hope you get some answers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I will be praying for you and results. 
Hugs to you


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope you get all your answers on your next appointment.
I know I mentioned to check for Cushings earlier in this thread, but meant Addison, oops.
Similar symptoms.
Regardless, I am happy your going to a specialist to figure this out.
Will be sending positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Once we get a diagnosis it will be a relief , 

Do you think I Should I ask for a GI panel test ? If the addisons test comes back positive ?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

If the Addison's test comes back positive, it will be the best news. It is easily manageable and once medication is stabilized, the disease is invisible. Good luck tomorrow. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok so we just met with the specialist from his inital assessment he can see a heart murmur a growth and neck pain ,

He is doing a full blood test including addisons test but he doesn’t think that’s the problem because of the fever and no vomiting and diarrhea , he is also doing a heart scan and xrays basically starting from scratch 

He is then going to do a joint tap and also a spinal tap if needed but we will take it step by step for the moment


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What kind of growth, & where is it located? Is the "growth" causing neck pain? A heart murmur would not case a fever. I am hopeful for you.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

The growth is located just in front of her right hind leg and I’m almost sure it’s mammary gland , he is ringing me this evening so I will update again then


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you mention how old she is?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Yep they have the date of birth 

Just got the call there so far we have 
Bloods ok
Addison negative 
Xrays ok
Ultrasound ok

Liver kidney pancreas all fine 

He is doing a ct scan then a spinal tap and a joint tap under anastetic he is suspecting menningitus hence why he wants to keep investigating


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, I meant here on SM--just wondering how old she is?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> No, I meant here on SM--just wondering how old she is?


Oh sorry I misunderstood she’s 6 years old since March


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Another update :

Ct scan clear 
Spinal tap not showing meningitis 
Joint tap results not back til Monday 
Test on lump results not back til Monday 

She is coming home tomoro if after a clinical assessment is ok 

He does keep saying that the steroid use may have skewed results and he also says if it comes back again to bring her to the hospital but I have decided if it does happen again I will be getting my vet to put her on a course of short term steroids this makes her better and not sick and as it’s waxing and waning it will keep her stable and maybe things might right itself 

Trying to get a diagnosis has been so stressful and at least if we give her steroids and wean her off it might disappear altogether it’s very frustrating to have her at the top hospitals and nothing showing but we knew the risk of that happening before we started


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been keeping track of Katie, may I take a moment to tell you what a wonderful momma you are. I hope you can get results soon. I wish I could give you a hug


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have been keeping track of Katie, may I take a moment to tell you what a wonderful momma you are. I hope you can get results soon. I wish I could give you a hug


Thank you I don’t feel like it at the minute I just want her to be well that’s all ,

I’m documenting this as best I can just Incase anyone else comes across it in the future it may be of some help , unfortunately we are still in the dark !

Just came home from the hospital , on the way home I go some yucalm tablets for anxiety they are all natural , just to help settle her even tho she’s very sleepy I doubt she slept a wink the last 2 nights !


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok so the fever shivering started again Sunday night we held out until today to wait for the test results to come back and unfortunately no confirmed diagnosis 

So today we started steroid treatment on 5mg of prednisolone for 2 weeks one tablet once a day and then 1/2 tab daily for 4 weeks if this doesn’t help we will then go for a full body MRI so please keep us in your prayers that the steroid treatment works


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hi. I've been reading some of your story and I'm so sorry your little one is still sick. Just wondering, when they did blood work did they do a complete thyroid panel too? I ask this because when Pipper had low thyroid levels, he would sit there shivering all the time and he would also do the quick laboured breathing. His stomach would feel a bit tense too just from the shivering he was doing. I actually took him to the vet a couple of times because the breathing was scaring me. Turned out it was all thyroid related. The vets never suspected thyroid until I asked them to do a thyroid panel. 
Just suggesting this because it seems you still don't have any answers so it's worth a try.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

pippersmom said:


> Hi. I've been reading some of your story and I'm so sorry your little one is still sick. Just wondering, when they did blood work did they do a complete thyroid panel too? I ask this because when Pipper had low thyroid levels, he would sit there shivering all the time and he would also do the quick laboured breathing. His stomach would feel a bit tense too just from the shivering he was doing. I actually took him to the vet a couple of times because the breathing was scaring me. Turned out it was all thyroid related. The vets never suspected thyroid until I asked them to do a thyroid panel.
> Just suggesting this because it seems you still don't have any answers so it's worth a try.


Thanks for this , I am still waiting on our vet to get the paper work from the IMS and for her to go through it , we only got the main parts over the phone , once she gets them I will definitely ask was this tested for I’m going to get her to email those across to me too 

We will try everything we can 👍 thanks for letting me know


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I really don't have any suggestions but am wondering how high is the fever that comes and goes. I always thought a fever was a sign of infection but no expert in this area (or any others for that matter). Sending prayers and positive thoughts that you get some answers soon.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

maggie's mommy said:


> I really don't have any suggestions but am wondering how high is the fever that comes and goes. I always thought a fever was a sign of infection but no expert in this area (or any others for that matter). Sending prayers and positive thoughts that you get some answers soon.


So the fever topped at 40.2 degrees Celsius but has often gone to 39.8/39.9 at regular it would be 38.3 , yep that’s what the vets said about infection and she was on 2 antibiotics covering the ground for all infections but it keeps coming back which is why they think it’s immune related it responds for a few days on a steroid injection we could get 3/4 days with no incident and then it returns they are calling it a fever of unknown origin until we get a dx


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Prednisone like any other steroid suppresses the Good Eicosanoides and elevates the Bad Eicosanoides. Ask your vet if there is anything that he can give or suggest that will counterbalance the effects of the Prednisone.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Can anyone enlighten me as to what 

“Fine needle aspirates abdominal mass between right M4-M5 : showed marked neutrophilic inflammation apparently non septic”

Means ? This is the only abnormality we are seeing


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

A needle was inserted between mammary 4 and mammary 5. The needle withdrew or (aspirated) fluid. She has an abdominal mass. 
Neutrophilic means a type of White blood cell. Called a Neutrophil. They play a part in the immune system. There job is to attack so as to prevent an infection. The mass is located between mammary 4 and mammary 5. Non septic means there no infection. Her neutrophils are doing there job.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

💕

You are in our prayers & thoughts.:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for you and your Katie


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> A needle was inserted between mammary 4 and mammary 5. The needle withdrew or (aspirated) fluid. She has an abdominal mass.
> Neutrophilic means a type of White blood cell. Called a Neutrophil. They play a part in the immune system. There job is to attack so as to prevent an infection. The mass is located between mammary 4 and mammary 5. Non septic means there no infection. Her neutrophils are doing there job.


Thanks for that ! It doesn’t sound like it could be causing the issue


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Is Katie spayed?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Is Katie spayed?


Yes she was spayed approx 18 months ago


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Prayers for you and her as you go through this difficult time. So sorry!

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

News? Up-date?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> News? Up-date?


Sorry I didn’t have much to report Katie got a steroid injection last Tuesday and started on 5mg of prednisone on Wednesday 1 tablet per day , symptoms back this morning so now we are beginning one tablet in the morning one at night under the instruction of our vet

She said 5mg is a pretty low dose for something immune related but she was hoping that might suffice , so we have to up the dosage and try to get her stable

It’s very frustrating as we thought we were on a winner when we had no symptoms on the flip side when the steroids are working she is absolutely flying around


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I will continue to hold Katiegirl close in my heart. This has to be disheartening to you. Getting her stable is the priority here---then you can always try reducing dose when she is better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I will continue to hold Katiegirl close in my heart. This has to be disheartening to you. Getting her stable is the priority here---then you can always try reducing dose when she is better. Please keep us posted.


Thank you it is disheartening but we must persevere hopefully in the not too distant future we might get it sorted, it’s hard when there’s no diagnosis to treat kinda like throwing darts in the dark but please god we might just hit something ! The last week was so good life just felt normal again 

We had planned on taking her for a holiday this weekend but i don’t think we will now just to be close to our vets if we need them, 

I will of course keep ye updated as things happen


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you have a wonderful weekend, and little Katie will do well.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Katie is still not doing well. This has gone on so long! hopefully you will get answers soon!


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Hey everyone just a small update 

Everything is going well at the moment we are on 2 prednisolone 5mg tabs per day , one on the morning one at night , we have been on this for a week and a half and so far so good thank god 

On this Thursday coming she should be tapering back to one tablet per day , under the instruction of our vet , although I’m thinking should we keep her on the 2 tabs for another few days

We aren’t seeing any side effects except for increased hunger and thirst but we have water everywhere laid out for her ,and she gets fed throughout the day little and often , I’m going to call the vet on Wednesday to check in with her and get her advise on it


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So, did I miss the diagnosis w/my Lisi taking up every waking minute?
I am so happy to hear Katie is doing well! Did you install an indoor toilet for her w/all that water?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> So, did I miss the diagnosis w/my Lisi taking up every waking minute?
> I am so happy to hear Katie is doing well! Did you install an indoor toilet for her w/all that water?


No you didn’t miss any diagnosis we took her to an IMS that couldn’t find the problem either , they did thorough blood tests , ct scan , spinal tap , joint taps , xrays , ultrasound and couldn’t find anything , we spoke to our vet and we agreed on trying a course of steroids to stable the condition and try and wean her off them ,

She was on one 5mg pred per day and symptoms came back after a week so we upped it to 2 per day and so far so good ,

Lol no indoor toilet she always had a big bladder, during the day she can go in and out as she pleases and once she goes to bed she doesn’t move til the following morning , that would be from approx 10pm to 7.00am


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Was the CT scan of her brain?


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Was the CT scan of her brain?


Yep 

CT-skull: Revealed no evidence of structural abnormality within the brain.

Can I ask why you asked that ? I’m still trying to learn as much as I can


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> Was the CT scan of her brain?


This is what we were sent if anyone wants to cast an eye over it !

Canine blood profile: Haematology results were unremarkable aside from a mild monocytosis. Biochemistry was unremarkable aside from a mild increase in ALP activity, most likely to reflect the recent administration of corticosteroids. Urinalysis was unremarkable.
- Urine culture (cystocentesis): Negative
- Echocardiogram: Showed mild mitral and tricuspid valve endocardiosis and insufficiency. Notably, no evidence of cardiac remodelling was noted.
- Thoracic radiographs: Unremarkable aside from a mild interstitial pattern in the caudo-dorsal lung fields.
- Abdominal ultrasound: Unremarkable.
- ACTH-stimulation test: Results precluded a diagnosis of hypoadrenocorticism (Addison’s disease).
- CT-skull: Revealed no evidence of structural abnormality within the brain.
- CSF-tap: Unremarkable.
- Joint taps (left carpus and left/right stifles): Revealed no abnormal cytological findings.
- Fine needle aspirates abdominal mass (between right M4-M5): Showed marked neutrophilic inflammation, apparently non-septic.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Did your vet give you any explanation for the mass inflammation? That seems to be a separate issue from the Addison Disease.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Did your vet give you any explanation for the mass inflammation? That seems to be a separate issue from the Addison Disease.


She tested negative for Addisons i had to google it to decipher ! 

No we didn’t get any explanation our vet is going to remove it but she wanted to get to a lower dose of steroids first so it will heal quicker but she doesn’t think that’s the cause of the problem


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m sorry...I missed your IMs visit and dx.
I hope Katie’s doing better these days.
What was the explanation of her symptoms? It certainly can’t be nothing, something is causing it.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> I’m sorry...I missed your IMs visit and dx.
> I hope Katie’s doing better these days.
> What was the explanation of her symptoms? It certainly can’t be nothing, something is causing it.


No explanation what so ever something is causing it but so far 2 steroids a day is keeping whatever it is at bay , down to one steroid after tomoro so that will tell a lot I’ll keep ye posted


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

So we are a 6 days into 1, 5mg tab of pred and so far so good everything is staying at bay ! So fingers crossed if it stays this way in 4 weeks we get down to half a tab if we have a relapse it’s back up to 2 so keep us in your prayers everyone


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Fingers crossed and prayers being lifted <3.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sitting on the bench waiting for this good news! We will be here for you for the long journey you are on---you are doing a great job.!!


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

All still good here ! Approx 3 weeks in to one steroid a day should be stepping down to half a tablet next week fingers crossed , 

Appetite is crazy from the steroids so she’s putting on a little weight but I don’t mind that once she is well !


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know many of us have been wondering how things were going.
So glad she's eating


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Stepped down to half a tab yesterday and no symptoms back as of yet 

Appetite is still crazy but we are keeping meals small and often of home cooked chicken liver and low fat nuts 

Please god this continues will update again at a further date but so far so good 😊


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That sounds great!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Your such a good momma, Katie couldn't have ask for better.
Hoping continued good news


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Further update

So we have had 4 weeks on half a tab of pred which equates to 2.5mg per day and no return of fever or shaking 

Yesterday was her first day in months of no tablets ! So we are now down to half a tab every second day for 4 weeks 

Everything moving on nicely at the moment long May it last &#55358;&#56691;


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news! So happy to hear some good news!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you for updating us, I hope little Katie continues to get better


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Really good news.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

So that’s the end of the good news ,

Unfortunately symptoms returned on Thursday so we have to go back up on the dosage again to try and get back to level ground , gave a full tablet Thursday , half a tablet yesterday , tummy feels swollen today and breathing is a bit labored so gave a full tablet this should kick in soon 

Not sure where to go from here to be honest , things were going so well


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My guess is the vaccine caused an immune mediated disease. I am NOT a vet so take that w/a graiin of salt, but steroids definitely help w/that. I speak from experience here.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Katie has regressed.It is so hard to watch them with ups and downs. Hopefully your vet will figure this out soon.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> My guess is the vaccine caused an immune mediated disease. I am NOT a vet so take that w/a graiin of salt, but steroids definitely help w/that. I speak from experience here.


Thanks Edel I think the exact same thing happened all vets are saying no because she got all the same vaccinations before and never had a reaction , but she was getting the full shot this time 

We will keep going with the steroid regime it’s just I hate pumping tablets into her but that’s all we can do for the minute to keep her stable ,

Unfortunately this is the vets only idea for treating it , after her full steroid tonight she is back to herself again now happy out sleeping sound stomach has returned to normal ,

So the steroids are definitely working , 

Has anyone ever tried these all natural anti vaccinosis ? Im reluctant to try anything without the supervision of a vet , but don’t want to bring it up either in case they think it’s a snake oil ! Any ideas on this product ? 

Thanks for all of yere help it’s relieving to have somewhere to turn when things go wrong


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried these all natural anti vaccinosis ? Im reluctant to try anything without the supervision of a vet , but don’t want to bring it up either in case they think it’s a snake oil ! Any ideas on this product ? 

Thanks for all of yere help it’s relieving to have somewhere to turn when things go wrong

what are you talking about?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I’m sorry you’re dealing with this. If you can find a holistic vet in your area - even if you have to drive a while - you may be able to use holistic or homeopathic remedies to help.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

It’s a spray that supposedly removes all vaccination side effects from dogs I have seen it on dogs naturally magazine website 

Anti-Vaccinosis. Anti-Vaccinosis from Adored Beast can assist in removing associated vaccine side effects in your dog without removing any vaccine benefits. Anti-Vaccinosis is a smart first step in dealing with most chronic diseases and can unravel the path to healing ... often in as little as 48 hours!


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

maggieh said:


> I’m sorry you’re dealing with this. If you can find a holistic vet in your area - even if you have to drive a while - you may be able to use holistic or homeopathic remedies to help.


You read my mind Maggie I’m doing this as we speak ! Have no problem traveling but conventional just turns to medication so time to turn to alternatives


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know that I would use it at this point as it may just muddle the waters---and agree w/Maggie about seeing a naturalist for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I don't know that I would use it at this point as it may just muddle the waters---and agree w/Maggie about seeing a naturalist for a 2nd opinion.


Yes I think the same Edel thanks , have an appointment booked with a homeopathic vet for 2pm tomoro , looking forward to this hopefully we will get some results or at least another plan


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

I thought I replied to this post but I don’t think it went through , have an appointment with a holistic vet tomoro will report back with updates


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok so we had our homepathic vet visit , we got some thuja and a prednisone alternative with all natural remedies , 

The vet didn’t notice anything remarkable with her or her behaviors just she is very dependent on human interaction, we have to go back to half a pred every second day and use the pred alternative at the same time , he says he expects symptoms to return but to observe them rather than panic and to contact him once they return so he can reevaluate to start the treatment 

I got the feeling he was saying indirectly that she is reacting to our feelings etc when she is having an episode when we panic but it’s very hard to be neutral in those situations he said to try and get her off the steroids which I wholeheartedly agree with , so we will try this avenue and go with it and see what happens


----------



## Maltesekatie (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi all , another quick update , Christmas was up and down for us but since then we seemed to have turned a corner ,

So basically the symptoms came back again 28th dec , went to vet who did blood work all organs ok , considering she is still on steroids that was brilliant news , 

Since then we have been weaning off her dose but did a couple of extra things , 

1. Completely cut chicken out of diet and now on high quality dry nuts 

2. Started giving Lintbells Yucalm tablets 

And it seemed we have turned a corner ! Steroids are down to a quarter of a tab every second day with a view to weaning off completely in a couple of weeks 

Our new vet seems like stress is a factor so we said we would give it a shot along with some nutricalm aids ( collar and diffuser ) she’s like she’s back to herself again !

So please god say a prayer we can keep going and get completely off the steroids


----------

